# Important question ?



## LNK (Jul 28, 2017)

If i was lucky enough to harvest a wild hog.is the meat always safe to eat?
Replys.greatfull....thanks


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 28, 2017)

as long as it doesn't have brucellosis, you may be ok


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jul 28, 2017)

LNK said:


> If i was lucky enough to harvest a wild hog.is the meat always safe to eat?
> Replys.greatfull....thanks



Many of the hog diseases that have been eradicated from domestic swine, like brucellosis and trichinosis, are fairly common in feral hogs.  Here are some safety tips:

-Always wear gloves while butchering and handling meat, it's also advisable to wear eye protection
-Be especially careful around reproductive organs
-Don't eat, drink, smoke, or chew tobacco while butchering or handling hogs or meat
-Cook to a minimum internal temperature of 160 degrees
-If you cut yourself while handling hogs or meat, tell your doctor you could have been exposed to brucellosis.  Taking the medicine immediately after potential exposure greatly decreases your chances of contracting the disease.  Once you become symptomatic, brucellosis is very difficult to treat and you may forever have recurrences of the symptoms.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 28, 2017)

I remember hearing a few years ago that some of the processors had the ability to test the meat for those diseases ,,, but I haven't seen mention of it lately,  is it worth trying to get it tested?


----------



## LNK (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks guys! I'm going to put out bait and see what happens.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jul 30, 2017)

transfixer said:


> I remember hearing a few years ago that some of the processors had the ability to test the meat for those diseases ,,, but I haven't seen mention of it lately,  is it worth trying to get it tested?



I say no, you should just assume they all have it and take the proper precautions.


----------



## LNK (Aug 3, 2017)

Made up some corn mash.Allowed to set.in sun 3 days
Found what I thought was good spot.It's been out 2 days and nothing! They were close about a week back.Do they have a large roaming pattern?


----------



## transfixer (Aug 3, 2017)

LNK said:


> Made up some corn mash.Allowed to set.in sun 3 days
> Found what I thought was good spot.It's been out 2 days and nothing! They were close about a week back.Do they have a large roaming pattern?



They come and go on our lease all the time,  we have a creek and wet areas on the lower end of our lease,  they stay around there more than anywhere,  but even then they still may disappear for a week or two and then suddenly show back up.  I think they simply root all the food in a certain area and then have to travel to find more,   as far as corn goes,  once they find it they will hang around the general area until the corn is gone,  so if you want them to stay you have make sure the corn doesn't run out for long.


----------



## LNK (Aug 6, 2017)

Checking every morning "nothing".I can sure smell bait before I get close.Maybe soon !


----------

